# Director of Campus Public Safety Year-round, full-time, non-unit professional position Greenfield Community College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Director of Campus Public Safety Year-round, full-time, non-unit professional position*
Greenfield Community College 
in Greenfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* []
*Posted:* 01/05/2023
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Greenfield Community College is located in the beautiful and historic Connecticut River Valley of western Massachusetts, between the foothills of the Berkshire Mountains and the fertile farmland of the Connecticut River watershed. GCC is a public community college serving Franklin and Hampshire Counties, Southern Vermont and Southern New Hampshire. Known for the caring and supportive attitude of the faculty and staff, and for the broad support it enjoys from the surrounding community, the college is fully accredited by the New England Commission on Higher Education (NECHE). In addition to a strong Liberal Arts focus, the College offers a wide variety of innovative and successful programs including Farm and Food Systems, Engineering, Fine Arts, Nursing, and Adventure Education, as well as varied learning environments, from traditional classrooms, to hybrid and online distance learning, peer tutoring, one-on-one faculty-student advising, workforce development, and learning communities that cater to specific needs and interests. Close to fifty percent of Greenfield Community College students transfer to four-year colleges, and it is Smith College's largest source of community college transfer students. The rural campus has a one-acre Outdoor Learning Lab, on-campus farm, wetlands and forest that provide abundant opportunities for hands-on learning, research and recreation. Greenfield Community College actively encourages and provides opportunities for leadership and professional development.

*Job Description:*
GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:
Under the supervision of the Vice President of Administration and Finance, the Director of Campus Public Safety plans, organizes and directs the administrative and operational duties of the College's Public Safety Department. In this integral role of providing a safe and secure educational environment, the Director leads all security and safety services delivered to the campus community. Additionally, the Director coordinates and supervises the enforcement of federal, state and local laws, as well as College policy, rules and regulations, in order to maintain a safe environment for students, faculty, staff and the general public. The Director develops, applies and evaluates department policies, procedures, and regulations; compiles crime statistics in accordance with federal, state, and local laws, and oversee the annual budget for the department. The position includes research, planning, writing, and evaluation of departmental goals and objectives. 
EXAMPLES OF DUTIES:

Responsible for overseeing the planning, coordinating, and managing an all hazards operational approach for the main campus.
Responsible for effectively planning, coordinating and managing the activities of an armed campus community policing division;
Coordinates and provides training to students, faculty and staff on general college safety activities;
Plans, organizes, and implements college safety and security policies and procedures;
Authors and assists in the writing and rewriting of applicable college policies and procedures and manuals/guidelines;
Primary liaison with contracted security firm(s) which make up a significant portion of the college's public safety workforce;
Complies with the security-related Procedures and Practices Manual and direct subordinates in its enforcement;
Supervises and evaluates the work of assigned staff; ensures that assigned personnel meet and maintain required training/certification standards;
Addresses special enforcement problems; responds to and participates in more complex police and investigative problems, and performs and supervises crime related and/or internal investigations;
Works with faculty and administrators to continuously evaluate and improve campus safety and security measures;
Maintains required record-keeping system(s);
Uses online case management tool;
Organizes surveillance operations under the direction of the college president;
Develops, presents, and monitors budgets and budget expenditures in accordance with current college policies/guidelines;
Maintains liaisons with state, county and local law enforcement and other community public safety agencies;
Coordinates the enforcement of traffic and parking regulations;
Works closely with staff regarding local emergencies, such as facilitating response to medical emergencies, reacting to fire alarms, conducting fire drills, insuring fire systems and firefighting items on campus are serviceable per regulations;
Works closely with the members of the physical plant and administrative services staff to insure a smooth coordination within the college and with members of outside organizations who use the college's buildings and grounds;
Works closely with outside agencies that would use the campus facilities in the event of local or national disasters;
Plays senior role on the Emergency Management Team and Behavioral Intervention Team;
Manages & coordinates the College's Clery Act Compliance Program;
Administers and manages the College's Emergency Notification System; and
Oversees building and room access security measures (key control measures).

*Requirements:*
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:

Bachelor's degree preferably in Criminal Justice, public administration, or related field;
Five years of experience in developing and/or administering safety and security programs or equivalent education, training and experience in public safety field, three years of which involved supervisory responsibility;
Knowledge of police services, campus security and safety;
Excellent communication skills, demonstrated organizational/managerial ability;
Proven record of working in an environment with a diversified population;
Personal flexibility to respond to emergencies outside of normal business hours;
REQUIRED SKILLS, KNOWLEDGE AND APTITUDES:

Ability to work with faculty, staff, and students in a cooperative and collegial manner;
Ability to communicate effectively both orally and in writing;
Demonstrates and practices a campus community policing philosophy;
Considerable knowledge of laws of arrest, laws of evidence, criminal procedures, and terms relating to police work, procedures and practices;
Knowledge of police administration and programs;
Knowledge of emergency management policies and procedures;
Knowledge of human resource and budget management;
Knowledge of classification of crimes/incidents specific to college campuses;
Ability to demonstrate physical and psychological fitness for police work;
Ability to demonstrate self-direction and motivation;
Ability to maintain confidentiality;
Ability to operate a personal computer and use MS Office software applications;
Ability to work under adverse conditions with the possibility of exposure to injury;
Ability to work with and provide appropriate services or referrals for people under physical and emotional stress;
Ability to work varied shifts, weekend, holidays or nights as required due to ongoing investigations, emergencies, or other job-related purposes;
Knowledge of Massachusetts Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) and use thereof; and
Ability to possess, carry and use a firearm in accordance with state and federal law and local use of force policy.
DESIRED QUALIFICATIONS:

Master's degree preferably in Public Safety Administration or related field;
Completion of advanced managerial and/or executive training programs;
Ten years of experience in developing and/or administering safety and security programs, five years of which involved supervisory responsibility; and
Experience working in a community college or equivalent environment;
Ability to be certified as a police officer in Massachusetts; and
Ability and willingness to carry a firearm.
ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS:

Certification in CPR, First Aid, Basic Life Support, and First Responder or able to attain these in the first six months of employment;
Valid Driver's License;
Candidate subject to Criminal Background check; and
Candidate required to take psychological test to determine emotional and psychological suitability.

*Additional Information:*

Candidates for employment should be aware that Greenfield Community College faculty and staff are required to be fully vaccinated for COVID-19. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process
ANNUAL SALARY: $75,000 - $85,000
START DATE: March 2023

*Application Instructions:*
TO APPLY:
In order to be considered for this position, you must submit your credentials online.
To apply click on the "Apply Now" button, you will be prompted to setup a new account or login to an existing account. You will be able to upload the following required documents for consideration:

Resume
Cover letter
Contact information for 5 professional references
When preparing your cover letter and resume, please refer to the minimum and preferred qualifications, specifically addressing your interdisciplinary experience and expertise, and, if applicable, including an equivalency statement. 
Successful completion of a CORI check WILL be required as a condition of employment. Official copies of all academic transcripts will be required at the time of hire. 
Applications accepted up to and including January 20, 2023.
AFFIRMATIVE ACTION STATEMENT:
Greenfield Community College is an Equal Opportunity Employer. In compliance with the Americans with Disabilities Act, Greenfield Community College will provide reasonable accommodations to qualified individuals with disabilities and encourages both prospective and current employees to discuss potential accommodations with the employer. 
ANNUAL SECURITY REPORT NOTICE:
Greenfield Community College's Annual Security Report is available online at Jeanne Clery Disclosure of Campus Security Policy and Campus Crime Statistics (The Clery Act) - Public Safety. The report contains crime statistics for the three most recent calendar years for certain locations associated with the College as well as other campus security and personal safety topics such as: crime prevention; campus safety authority; crime reporting polices; campus alerts (Timely Warnings and Emergency Notifications), programs to prevent dating violence, domestic violence, sexual assault and stalking; and other matters of importance related to security on campus.
If you would like to receive a paper copy of the Annual Security Report, you can stop by the Public Safety Office or Human Resources at One College Drive, Greenfield, MA 01301 or you can request that a copy be mailed to you by calling 413-775-1212 (Public Safety) or 413-775-1314 (Human Resources) or by emailing [email protected].
***Greenfield Community College is proud to value diversity in our community of faculty,
staff and students and is an Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action employer. ***
THE COMMONWEALTH OF MASSACHUSETTS
ACCREDITED BY THE NEW ENGLAND ASSOCIATION OF SCHOOLS AND COLLEGES

Greenfield Community College is proud to value diversity in our community of faculty,staff and students and is an Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action employer.


----------

